# Mercedes engine detail



## jcooper5083

Hi all,

I have recently taken to the engine bay as part of the complete car detail process and thought I would share with you the results - I will be doing the metal under the hood soon which will add to the overall look.

One of the keys that really helped me here was having a hose pipe with a standard garden trigger gun that had the option for mist setting as this allowed for getting on to some of the body work gaps to rinse without soacking any critical parts like electrics.

Products used:


Bilt Hamber Surfex HD
Meguires all purpose cleaner
Bilt hamber clay bar 
Poorboys SSR2 polish
In2detailing ceramic crystal wax
Poorboys plastic/trim restorer
303 fabric guard
Various microfibre cloths, brushes and polish/wax applicators


Mini Micro Vacuum Cleaner Attachment Tool Kit - this has probably been one of the best purchases I have ever made for interior and now this job.










there was no rocket science to this and I guess it helps that a lot of delicates are safely encased so i dint have to bag any of them up but then I wasnt looking to soak the engine bay I was sensible using a directed mist flow of water from the hose and many cloths.


I started with removing all the debris with gentle detail brushes and the various hoover attachments to get in all the hard to reach areas and removing two of the component covers.
This was followed by working in the Surfex HD across the whole engine bay with detail brushes and rinsing around the body work areas and removing with cloths in delicate areas.
This was followed with APC just to ensure all dirt was removed and worked in with brushes and removed with cloths
This was then dried off completely.
Clay bar to decon the body work areas.
Polish applied on all body work areas.
Wax followed this.
All plastics covered with plastic and trim restoer
Sound dampening cover on the bonnet coated in fabric guard

Here are the before, during and after pics - metal polish to follow soon. As always, comments and feedback welcome.


----------



## GSVHammer

That's come up really nice.


----------



## jcooper5083

GSVHammer said:


> That's come up really nice.


Thank you.

To be fair there is only 15k on the clock but it is so worth it and the metal polish to follow just finished it off.

Just need to keep on top of it now.


----------



## Naddy37

Nice work. I need to tackle the engine on my e-class too.


----------



## pina07

Great work.....looks great now.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Citromark

Massive improvement , very rewarding too :thumb:

Mark


----------



## jcooper5083

Naddy37 said:


> Nice work. I need to tackle the engine on my e-class too.


Get it done, also take a look at my post in the engine bay section about polishing bare metal I posted a couple of days ago as you may have the same metal I did and the difference you can make for such a simple process is well worth it.


----------



## washingitagain

Good work. I tried to do mine a few weeks ago (W176 A Class) and whilst it came up OK, I was terrified of getting something wet which shouldn't get wet. I watch countless videos of people liberally washing engine bays but it terrifies me!


----------



## jcooper5083

washingitagain said:


> Good work. I tried to do mine a few weeks ago (W176 A Class) and whilst it came up OK, I was terrified of getting something wet which shouldn't get wet. I watch countless videos of people liberally washing engine bays but it terrifies me!


I did the same but then applied my own common sense. removing some plastic covereings to really clean them made it easier and everywhere else I used say degreaser in a spray bottle then a damp cloth and then dry cloth or as per the post I used the mist setting on my hose to avoid soaking any particular part.

I was worried until I did it but there really isnt anything to worry about if you have the right products and cloths - no need to hit the engine bay with a jet wash or full stream of water.

Happ to help if you have any specific questions but id say get stuck in.


----------



## techman56

Looks great.

Did my W211 last week using a garden hose to rinse. Unfortunately, water got into the coil pack.

Where did you get the vacuum attachment kit?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083

techman56 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Did my W211 last week using a garden hose to rinse. Unfortunately, water got into the coil pack.
> 
> Where did you get the vacuum attachment kit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


defo no need to be spraying directly on the engine or near any exposes eletricals. I only used the mist setting on the hose for the side body work sections, the rest were sprayed with degreaser and then wiped clean - only way to be safe from water beingforced in to areas it shouldnt. Either that or bagging up delicate areas but still feel this isnt safe.

The hoover attachment is from Amamzon, £8 and it is truly amazing for all types of cleaning but the interior - there is no where I cant reach now.


----------

